# Mein/Eure RPC Videos



## woldemor (31. März 2009)

Auch ich werde wie jedes Jahr auf der Role Play Convention sein. Für alle die dieses Jahr nicht dort sein können kann ich ein wenig beruhigen, denn ich werde meine Camera dort auspacken und das geschehen dort Filmen. 

Zur Zeit läuft zur Einstimmung der RPC 2007 Film.

Links:
http://www.mogulus.com/mywoldemor
http://www.mywolde.de


----------

